# OK RC guys ? for you! And the Battery guys to!



## bull (Jan 28, 2008)

I am going rc and battery. I plan to use either g-wire or the new aristo system. What I am wanting is to have seperate and total control of both front and rear ditchlights and headlights independently. I am planning to use the QSI magnum and 2 Train Control Systems FL4 function decoders. Do you think this will work? // Ok battery guys. What kind of run tme do you think I will get from these batteries? Planning on 2 8.4 volt 4500 mah Nimh wierd together for total 16.8 volts! 1 more ? does the QSI magnum have the slave feature like the ho scale qsi decoders have? Were the horn and bell are muted in the trailing unit while double heading?
Thanks Guys


----------



## c nelson (Dec 18, 2008)

Hey Man, 

What kind of Loco is this going in? That will define the time allowed for running. The DCC/Batt thing is beyond me, sorry...I'm old school Batt/RC. 

cale


----------



## bull (Jan 28, 2008)

Hey Cale, 
It's going in an aristo gp40. I will be useing 2 motors from a sd45 and also the gear boxes. Put in usa trains gp sideframes (heavely reworked) to look better. Also putting in weaker springs so I get better tracking and working suspension. Engine ways about 15 pounds. Thanks


----------



## bull (Jan 28, 2008)

Anybody have any input on this setup? Thanks


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, I think you might be able to tap into the gwire output to run both the QSI and the FL4, would need some experimentation. 

Run time, you have good info, 4500 Mah should give you over an hour, but I would use 3, 16.8 volts will be a little low, and the sd45's run slow as it is... after the voltage drop through the QSI (or any decoder) 16.8 volts will be about 14 volts. 

The QSI does not have a slave mode, but if you are running the QSI, then you have DCC and consisting is built in, so you can have it work properly, and you can also customize the bell and horn in consists. It will work "right" by default. You should have a QSI and Gwire per loco, unless you want to permanently couple the locos, and you would be pushing the output capability to run 2 locos from one QSI, it would overload for sure on trains of any length at all. 

Did I get all the questions? 

Regards, Greg


----------



## bull (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks Greg I think I will add that 3rd battery. What size batteries should I use to get 2-3 hrs runtime out of each engine? 
Thanks Jason


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You might get that much from the batteries you are thinking of. At this point we need to hear from people with a similar loco and the run times they are getting. 

Of course, your grades, the speeds and the length of the trains are all factors. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## bull (Jan 28, 2008)

Anyone else have any input on this? What kind of run time do you get from your gp40 or sd45 on battery power also what size and kind of batteries? 

Thx


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm not sure that anyone can answer his run time question since it is a non-standard engine.

Does the QSI decoder provide a DCC output if you are running the Qwire?

I have batteries in my SD-45 but I don't know what the run time is.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I think its,,,BULL 

No really, I'm joking. I get asked run time so much. I DON'T pay attention. I run so many different things that I can't keep track of. I work while trains run. time flys by.
Unless you sit and keep record its a non-issue.
Live steam guys tell me how many laps around their loops they usually get with one engine. That does not apply to mine. one loop is 450ft. who knows where the train may die, who cars, i just drop in another battery and I am off.
Yes I know, I am "off".


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

No bill, no DCC output that I know of, that's why I made mention of having to have the Gwire drive both the QSI and FL4.... if you are adventurous enough to experiment. It will probably work. 

You could buy an AirWire receiver, and a Phoenix and a FL4 too... might just cost twice as much though. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## bull (Jan 28, 2008)

The voices in head are telling me to just deal with it and go straight dcc through the rails. That way I have plenty of power and know I can have the function control I want. Planning on my engines working for a liveing hauling dirt, squirrel food, ballast. Looking to build a rotary dumper, and a lot of bethgons, and some aristo 100 ton hoppers. Anybody have an idea on functioning rotary couplers? 
Thanks Y'all


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Listen to those voices, makes everything simpler, and lower cost per loco... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## bull (Jan 28, 2008)

Greg, yeah they give good advise from time to time !! Also that out loud nagging from my self proclaimed better half LOL (she doesn't read this so I'm safe). RC would be about $300 more per engine.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

It's always a nice feeling to walk up to a cabinet of locos, and pick the one I feel like running, not the one that had recently been charged, or run for 4 hours earlier, etc. 

I don't have enough free time to spend it on things not ready to go. Not picking on batteries, just happy that I get to pick what I want when I want. As my collection grows, so does the scale of savings per loco? 

(the more I spend the more I save? ) 

Anyway, it works for me. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## bull (Jan 28, 2008)

That is a good way of looking at it.


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

AirWire & P-5 is not twice as much as the QSI solution. The list price of the Qwire itself is only $15 less that the AirWire receiver. If you have to buy the the Magnum version of the QSI system, it costs $145. 

In total, QSI kis $250 and AirWire/P-5 is $300. That's not double! Also, the AirWire decoder is rated at 120 Watts for the motor and does have DCC output. I know it doesn't have BEMF but I don't care since I RUN my trains.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I stand corrected Bill, I was under the impression that the AirWire receiver was more expensive. Forgot the P5 is more competitively priced. 

So good deal, AirWire people have a couple of reasonable alternatives, 2 different decoders, and now 2 different throttles. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

If you are going to put the QSI sound decoder in the GP40 you don't need to order the Magnum board. The Aristo decoder will plug into the socket in the GP40. The "Mangum" is an adapter board for non-socket locos so you can plug the Aristo sound decoder intoo the Magnum board.. The Aristo decoder has a socket for Aux lights but I have never used it. You might need an additional board to use it's functions. Check it out at http://www.qsisolutions.com/products/q-aristo.html. I did see a USA Trains SD70MAC and an Aristo Dash 9 at the Big Train Show last year running with QSI decoders with the dich lights working so it can be done.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The aux light socket is for a future board, you cannot use it at this time. The future board has a processor on it. 

Unfortunately, there are no extra function outputs on the current QSI boards, only front light and rear light. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## bull (Jan 28, 2008)

Hey all, 
I am going with the magnum to make wireing easier not useing the aristo boards. I am building a slug to hook with my gp40 the 8 socket plugs Norfolk Southern put on the gp40 and rpe4d slugs will be wired to pass electricity between my models. Help with track power pu by spreading out the the pu points. 
Thanks Guys for info. 
Later Bull


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg has two rules 
#1 Greg is always right. 

#2 If Greg is found wrong refer to rule #1.. 

I think those was my dads rules also????? 

If you want it all, talk to Paul Burch
he has it all in all and you can even hear the engineer taking a leak in the head...


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

Are you going to have one QSI decoder running 2 engines? If so, you will probably overload the decoder.


----------



## bull (Jan 28, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 02/25/2009 6:02 PM
Greg has two rules 
#1 Greg is always right. 

#2 If Greg is found wrong refer to rule #1.. 

I think those was my dads rules also????? 

Marty those are my old ladies rules also. It's funny no matter how right I am with all the proof you could want saying I am right according to her I am dead wrong. For the life of me I will never understand women. Why do they have to be so damn complicated ?????


----------



## bull (Jan 28, 2008)

Hey Bill 
No I am going to use a digitrax decoder for the slug. Just track power will be passed through the cables.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Marty, I don't care what they say about you, they were right. 

So, I make a mistake, admit it and you still give me crap. 

Your comments were uncalled for. You follow me around like a dog sniffing if I ever say something negative about Aristo and or batteries.

Your attacks on me will not have the effect you want.


Greg


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

It was a joke as Bull noted. I don't follow you around. you happen to be everywhere. I have said those rules many a times. sorry.


----------



## kcndrr (Jan 7, 2008)

Please be aware of the digital age, it is no longer the party line; once you say it--- it is there forever.
Please be concerned and think about what you say and should it really be said. You can spend more time attempting to justify or support what you said, and if it really shouldn’t be said in the first place most persons spend most there time in this mode. 
We don’t see body language here, or tones like we did on CB’s and you can see what has happened to the CB community.
Please engage mind before you hit the enter key.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

"Anything you say will be misconstrued, misquoted and used against you whenever I feel like."


----------



## bull (Jan 28, 2008)

It was a joke LOL, chuckle chuckle. - KC have to pass on the decals thx anyway. My paint scheme will be dark blue with the aluminum cigar band like the old southern units. Name either Carolina Southern or Coastal Carolina's Railway. Fictional line from Wilmington, NC to ,Charleston, SC.


----------



## kcndrr (Jan 7, 2008)

I created an NW-2 cow and calf that are running off one QSI/Gwire unit. This is 4 USA 2 axle motors.
Put the QSI-Gwire in the cow, the receiver is in the cab above the interior. The batteries are in the calf (2 Aristo Li-Ion 22.5 volt with center weight moved to fuel tank) connected by a CON-640 6-wire connector. The power is fed to the cow by two wires to the input of the QSI magnum, the motor feed out is to the cow motors and then to the calf motors through 2 more of the connector wires, the rear light on the calf is fed by the QSI rear light output to the remaining 2 wires from the rear light in the calf
I have stalled the cow/calf unit out on the track and produced 4-truck wheel spin and it still ran with all that weight involved. Think the amp output of the QSI will work fine for what I need to do.
It is now a completely self contained RC/battery unit

KC


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

The NW-2 used smaller motors that the F-3 trucks. It is very easy to get the F-3 to draw more that 2 amps. 


I did and NW-2. I put the AirWire receiver, 4.5AH batteries, a Phoenix P-5 and speaker all in the one unit. The calf will get another set of batteries.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Torby on 02/26/2009 1:50 PM
"Anything you say will be misconstrued, misquoted and used against you whenever I feel like."




Said by my ex wife at least once I think?

Chas


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

And my caseworker


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Posted By bull on 02/25/2009 7:17 PM
Posted By NTCGRR on 02/25/2009 6:02 PM
Greg has two rules 
[edited] ....I will never understand women. Why do they have to be so damn complicated ?????













I will never be so stupid as to suggest I _know_ women. But I have a theory, being a young man dating, a newly married man, an old married man with kids, and a grandfather with one g.daughter.

1) Women are biologically hardwired to produce another generation. They need our help on this, occasionally.

2) Women--now mothers--are hardwired to see their offspring grow up. Try fooling with ones' kids and see what happens to you. Better a mountain lion took a heartfelt dislike to you.

3) The first thing they are willing to sacrifice is themselves, conceiving children. They pretend to like this part. They are excellent actresses and amateur... you get the idea. Besides, they get to trade stories on unsurvivable (all) pregnancies with their galpals.

4) The children arrive, hopefully one by one. They grow up eventually and leave. But not without exacting a heavy toll--though mothers do not see it thus. (See #1) And, their shape changes from hourglass to your basic pyramid--though if you value regular meals, you deny this is so. Doesn't matter because you're really too tired, anyway, because you've risen about as high as you'll go at work and it can be a real strain. To keep shoes on little--and growing--feet.

5) Mothers cannot wait to be grandmothers--who, incidentally, are indespensable when the first one comes along, because new, young parents cannot imagine that this new, tiny little thing will survive and prosper, let alone take over their lives--though it has, from the moment of recognized conception. As others come and the first gets older, parents get wiser--but not fast enough.

6) Eventually, we become grandparents. By now, we've seen it all. We pass along what wisdom the new generation will tolerate (not much).

7) We begin to enjoy old age, and the freedoms that we are now too debilitated to enjoy so much. But not women: they feel this need to be needed.

8) Grandmothers fret about all aspects of their grandchildren.

9) Grandfathers focus their remaining $ and & stamina on trains and whether they should really drink a beer after 8 pm. They've learned to tune out the backchatter re the grandchildren. They're almost happy, again. (Males have the ability to forget the bad stuff.)

10) In the Scheme of Things, men die off and grandmothers become great-grandmothers, and this pleases them no end, because, See #1.

Les


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Greg,

After reading thru this thread, I was impressed by your command of the subject--not to mention your sage advice to one gentleman to 'listen to those innner voices'.

Someday ... emphasis on 'a long time from now' ... I might elect to switch from old-fashioned blocks to some sort of rail-carried commands. Never battery, because I've got a small indoor layout.

Having come out of an advanced avionics developmental environment, the seduction of automation is strong. I confess I understood next to nothing of your discussions, but that's entirely on my side. Don't bother to try to clarify, I'll forget in a week. But some day, I might come seeking your advice. But if I get to that point, I want to 'do it up brown' and have a button for about everything it takes to run one engine at a time. Is it possible to run animated trackside things with the same system? I understand there might be the need for buffers/converters or the like. Would you care to hazard a price on achieving that, using 'best available' and user-friendliest equipment? I'm speaking of 'momentum accell & braking', bell and/or/but not necessarily both whistle ringing on command, and of course fwd/stop/rev, plus anything else that might come up wtih a small steam loco. What might be a) cost of hand controller et al, and b) cost per engine to achieve same? A guesstimate would do nicely, based on today's prices.

Les


----------



## bull (Jan 28, 2008)

Les you are indeed wise. The men die first for the peace and quite. The older my wife gets the more she talks (gossip) about what ever comes across her crazy mind. I can only imagine it is going to get worse HEEEEELLLLLLP!!! Men can have a conversation 10 minutes it's over, women can talk about the same subject and stretch it out 2-3 hours if your lucky.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Lots of people asked me to show them my battery tender


----------

